# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Liesbreuk - Artikel

## Agnes574

Wat is een liesbreuk? 

Een breuk (hernia) is een uitstulping van het buikvlies door een zwakke plek of opening in de buikwand. De breuk is herkenbaar als een zwelling ter plaatse. De opening of verzwakking in de buikwand kan ontstaan door aangeboren factoren of door uitrekking van de buikwand. Uitrekking kan optreden in de loop van het leven, bijvoorbeeld door zwaar tillen, toename in lichaamsgewicht, persen bij bemoeilijkte stoelgang, veel hoesten. Het is mogelijk dat de uitstulping van het buikvlies een gedeelte van de buikinhoud bevat. Bij verhoging van de druk in de buik (zoals bij staan, bij persen of hoesten) kan er meer buikinhoud in de uitstulping komen. De breuk wordt dan groter.
Bij een liesbreuk bevindt de uitstulping zich in de liesstreek. Klachten van een liesbreuk worden veelal aangegeven als enig ongemak, een zeurend of branderig gevoel en/of pijn in de liesstreek, maar soms zijn er helemaal geen klachten.

Een liesbreuk verdwijnt nooit vanzelf en kan de neiging hebben groter te worden. Dat kan dan meer klachten gaan geven. Een enkele keer komt het voor dat een breuk bekneld raakt. Dat gaat gepaard met veel pijn. Een spoedoperatie is dan nodig.

Om een liesbreuk vast te stellen zijn in het algemeen geen ingewikkelde onderzoeken nodig. De arts kan bij u, terwijl u staat, de breuk meestal gemakkelijk vaststellen.
Wanneer een breuk bij u is geconstateerd zal de chirurg met u bespreken, hoe in uw geval de breuk behandeld kan worden. In het algemeen zal u een operatie worden geadviseerd. Een breukband wordt nog maar zelden voorgeschreven. 

De operatie 
Afhankelijk van de omstandigheden kan de operatie worden uitgevoerd in dagbehandeling of tijdens een kortdurende opname. De anesthesist zal met u bespreken of de operatie onder plaatselijke of algehele verdoving kan plaatsvinden.
Chirurgen gebruiken verschillende technieken om breuken te herstellen. Deze technieken zijn terug te voeren tot twee methoden: 

*De conventionele methode
Hierbij wordt de operatie uitgevoerd via een snede ter plaatse van de breuk (zie tekening). De uitstulping van het buikvlies wordt opgeheven. Zo nodig wordt de opening of zwakke plek in de buikwand hersteld. Daarbij wordt de buikwand verstevigd, gebruik makend van het weefsel van de buikwand zelf (een 'plastiek' genoemd) of door een stukje kunststof in te hechten. Dit kunststof materiaal is veilig en wordt doorgaans goed door het lichaam geaccepteerd. 

*De laparoscopische methode (kijkoperatie)
Dit is een nieuwe methode waarvan de resultaten op langere termijn nog niet bekend zijn. Het is van belang voor u te weten, dat deze methode nog niet standaard wordt toegepast. Bovendien is deze methode niet voor iedere patiënt geschikt, bijvoorbeeld als de breuk niet terug in de buik te duwen is. Bij deze methode worden via een aantal gaatjes in de buikhuid instrumenten en een camera, die verbonden is met een TV-monitor, naar binnen gebracht. De operatie wordt nu vanuit de binnenzijde van de breuk uitgevoerd, waarbij de chirurg zijn handelingen ziet op het TV-scherm. Ook nu wordt de uitstulping van het buikvlies opgeheven. Bij deze operatie wordt de opening of zwakke plek in de buikwand meestal hersteld met een stukje kunststof. De chirurg zal met u bespreken welke techniek in uw geval het beste lijkt. 


Mogelijke complicaties 
Geen enkele ingreep is vrij van de kans op complicaties. Zo zijn er ook bij deze operatie de normale risico"s op complicaties van een operatie, zoals trombose, longontsteking, nabloeding, wondinfectie. Een geringe uiting van een bloeding kunt u na enkele dagen herkennen in de vorm van een blauwe verkleuring in het wondgebied, die kan uitzakken naar de basis van de penis en de balzak bij de man en naar de grote schaamlip bij de vrouw. Dat is niet verontrustend. Het resultaat van de operatie kan goed lijken. Toch kan het voorkomen dat na verloop van tijd bij een klein aantal van de geopereerde patiënten er op dezelfde plaats opnieuw een breuk ontstaat (een recidief breuk). Hoe zo'n recidief breuk hersteld moet worden, zal door de behandelend chirurg nader besproken worden. Meestal zal er dan weer een operatie nodig zijn.

Omdat in het operatiegebied enkele zenuwen lopen - bij de man ook nog de zaadstreng - is een beschadiging van deze structuren denkbaar. Deze complicaties treden gelukkig zelden op. De consequentie van schade aan een zenuw kan zijn gevoelloosheid of soms juist een blijvende pijnklacht rond het operatiegebied. De gevolgen van schade aan de zaadstreng zelf of een bloedvat daarvan kunnen zijn het kleiner en gevoelloos worden van de zaadbal. 


Na de operatie 
Na de operatie zal het operatiegebied pijnlijk zijn. Meestal wordt er een beleid voor pijnstilling afgesproken, maar schroomt u niet aan te geven, wanneer u daar onvoldoende baat bij hebt. In het directe beloop na de operatie is het vaak raadzaam het wondgebied wat te ondersteunen met uw hand, met name bij drukverhoging (hoesten, persen).
Afhankelijk van de operatiemethode, de grootte van de ingreep en individuele factoren zult u na ontslag nog enige tijd hinder kunnen ondervinden van het operatiegebied. Ook het hervatten van uw dagelijkse activiteiten en de mogelijkheid om weer wat te tillen zullen daarvan afhankelijk zijn. De arts zal u enkele adviezen daarover geven. Bij ontslag uit het ziekenhuis krijgt u een afspraak mee voor controle op de polikliniek. 


Liesbreuk bij het kind 
Ontstaan
Tijdens de zwangerschap ontstaat al in een vroeg stadium in het liesgebied van de foetus een uitstulping van het buikvlies via de buikwand (het lieskanaal). Bij jongetjes zullen hierlangs in een latere fase de zaadbal en de zaadstreng vanuit de buik indalen naar het scrotum (balzak). Bij meisjes ontstaat hierin een ophangband van de baarmoeder naar de grote schaamlip. De uitstulping van het buikvlies verkleeft na de geboorte grotendeels.

Wanneer zich in het opengebleven gebied van de buikvliesuitstulping vocht verzamelt, is er sprake van een waterzakbreuk waarbij het vocht dus rondom de zaadbal ligt. Het kan voorkomen dat de buikvliesuitstulping zich maar gedeeltelijk sluit zodat er tevens een opening blijft bestaan in het gebied van de zaadstreng. Ook hierin kan zich vocht verzamelen en tot een zichtbare bult aanleiding geven.

Wanneer de sluiting (verkleving) van de buikvliesuitstulping helemaal achterwege blijft, zijn er in principe twee mogelijkheden:
 Er verzamelt zich vocht in dat soms weggedrukt kan worden naar de buikholte toe.
 Er is een zo grote opening dat er darm vanuit de buikholte door het lieskanaal in de richting van het scrotum kan komen. 

Klachten 
Liesbreuken komen vaker bij jongetjes voor dan bij meisjes, waterbreuken uitsluitend bij jongetjes.
Over het algemeen hebben kinderen weinig last van deze afwijking. Er is een zichtbare bult in een of beide liezen die al of niet wegdrukbaar is. Soms echter kan het gepaard gaan met pijnklachten, misselijkheid en zelfs braken. In deze uitzonderlijke gevallen kan er sprake zijn van het beklemd raken van de buikinhoud in de breuk. 

De operatie 
Indien behandeling nodig is, is deze altijd operatief. De operatie wordt uitgevoerd onder algehele anesthesie (narcose) in dagbehandeling of gedurende een korte opname.
De operatie gaat via een snede in de lies die na de ingreep met hechtingen wordt gesloten. Afhankelijk van het hechten van de snede met niet-oplosbare of oplosbare hechtingen moeten deze na enkele dagen al dan niet worden verwijderd.
In het geval van een waterbreuk waarbij de buikvliesuitstulping gedeeltelijk dicht is gegaan, wordt de ingang van de uitstulping opgezocht en dichtgemaakt. Is de buikvliesuitstulping geheel opengebleven dan wordt hetzelfde gedaan en wordt de breukzak bovendien vaak verwijderd. Uiteraard wordt, als er sprake is van een liesbreuk, eerst de inhoud van de breukzak (bijvoorbeeld een darmlis) in de buikholte teruggebracht. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

